#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  How do social media impact public relations?

## Bhavya

By creating new opportunities and challenges for brands, Social media has a reflective impact on public relations. As it allows consumers and brands to interact through a variety of social channels in real-time that also lets brands to address consumers inquiries effectively as soon as possible. What do you think guys how do social media impact public relations?

----------

